#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

* :    * 
1-                  .

2-                        


3-                       
               .

4-                 .
5-                       
            .
6-                      
      .
7-                          
           .
8-                      
                     .
9-               .
10-                        
               .

* :   * 
1-                        
                  .
 2-                    .
 3-                   *   .* 
 4-                   .
* 5-                        .*
 6-                       .
 7-                         .
 8-                           
               .
 9-                       .
 10-                     .
 11-                   ޡ   
                .
 12-                        
                     .
 13-                 .
 14-                        .
 15-                      
                .
 16-                         ( 
           )              .
  17-                     
                             .
  18-                      .
  19-                 .
  20-                       .
  21-              .
  22-                        
            .
  23-                . 
  24-                        
           .
  25-                     ( 
                 ) .
  26-         :-
       -         .
       -     .
       -     .
       -         .


       -         .
                            .
  27-                    .
  28-           (15 )              
        ԡ  ɡ                     
       .                       .
  29-                    .
  30-                  .
  31-               .
  32-                .  
*  33-                       
                           .* 
  34-                 .
  35-               .
  36-                       
                         .
  37-                         .
  38-                          
                          .
  39-                      .
  40-                 .
  41-                       
       .
   (   ) 

See More:

----------

